# Finalmente il sondaggio!!!



## The Cheater (12 Settembre 2013)

ciao a tutti
io tutto bene...e voi??? 

a quanto pare finalmente qualcuno ha avuto l'idea (qualcuno ricorderà le mie statistiche) di effettuare questo sondaggio/esperimento teso a dimostrare la differenza tra uomini e donne riguardo al sesso occasionale

ho sempre sostenuto che la donna SA solitamente di poterlo ottenere come e quando vuole e per questo rifiuta mentre l'uomo, anche il più aitante, non avendo questo beneficio è più portato ad accettare/cadere in tentazione quando capita

date un'occhiata:
http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-2/m...esso-per-strada-al-primo-che-capita-62556.htm

prendiamolo per quello che è: una esaperazione ironica della cosa ma credo sia contemporaneamente abbastanza indicativo e sotto certi aspetti risulta essere un interessantissimo dato di cui tenere sempre conto

bye bye :up:


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> io tutto bene...e voi???
> 
> a quanto pare finalmente qualcuno ha avuto l'idea (qualcuno ricorderà le mie statistiche) di effettuare questo sondaggio/esperimento teso a dimostrare la differenza tra uomini e donne riguardo al sesso occasionale
> ...


l'avevo appena messo nel blog


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

interessante ... 
ma non tutti partono con la condizione, che sono belli ... 

quanto saranno in percentuale? le ragazze e i ragazzi piuttosto pellucci?

e con il resto, come va a finire? ... 

incroci ... 
ecc. 

non è esaustivo ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> io tutto bene...e voi???
> 
> a quanto pare finalmente qualcuno ha avuto l'idea (qualcuno ricorderà le mie statistiche) di effettuare questo sondaggio/esperimento teso a dimostrare la differenza tra uomini e donne riguardo al sesso occasionale
> ...



Gli uomini sono molto più broccolatori della donna, se vengono "abbordati" l'istinto è quello di broccolare, sta in noi, è la nostra natura-cultura. Le donne sono o erano più propense a "sdegnarsi" a rifiutare. 

Tutto cambia comunque e tu sei vecchio per capirlo. :rotfl: Come ad esempio certi sondaggi che non tengono conto di quello che io ho appena scritto, tzè! aspetta ancora un po e vedrai che tutto si equilibrerà.

Ma questo non vuol dire che si cambierà dentro e in quello che si pensa e si è veramente, cambierà soltanto l'esteriorità e il comportamento.


----------



## The Cheater (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Gli uomini sono molto più broccolatori della donna, se vengono "abbordati" l'istinto è quello di broccolare, sta in noi, è la nostra natura-cultura. Le donne sono o erano più propense a "sdegnarsi" a rifiutare.
> 
> Tutto cambia comunque e tu sei vecchio per capirlo. :rotfl: Come ad esempio certi sondaggi che non tengono conto di quello che io ho appena scritto, tzè! aspetta ancora un po e vedrai che tutto si equilibrerà.
> 
> Ma questo non vuol dire che si cambierà dentro e in quello che si pensa e si è veramente, cambierà soltanto l'esteriorità e il comportamento.


io la vedo così:
l'uomo, nella sua ingenuità, spesso tradisce perchè inconsciamente ritiene UNICA l'occasione nella quale una donna lo abborda...mentre le donna (sempre nel suo subconscio) sa perfettamente di poter ottenere chi vuole quando vuole

infatti l'uomo, anche bello e apparentemente sicuro, va con le escort...mentre le donne che vanno con uomini a pagamento sono normalmente le meno belle, magari un po' in la con gli anni...

questo perchè se una bella donna nella media decide "stasera scopo con il primo che capita" fa due passi e scopa...
...mentre l'uomo, anche il più bello e appariscente, dovrà sudarsela e con poche speranze di riuscita (nell'immediato)

è la natura


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io la vedo così:
> l'uomo, nella sua ingenuità, spesso tradisce perchè inconsciamente ritiene UNICA l'occasione nella quale una donna lo abborda...mentre le donna (sempre nel suo subconscio) sa perfettamente di poter ottenere chi vuole quando vuole
> 
> infatti l'uomo, anche bello e apparentemente sicuro, va con le escort...mentre le donne che vanno con uomini a pagamento sono normalmente le meno belle, magari un po' in la con gli anni...
> ...



Non lo so compà, posso credere ai sondaggi mica no, ma gli esempi che sopra ti ho scritto, sono validi? li tengono in conto? 

Tu per esperienza personale puoi confermare il sondaggio? io NO. Ma si sa che una domanda come la mia meglio non porla. :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io la vedo così:
> l'uomo, nella sua ingenuità, spesso tradisce perchè inconsciamente ritiene UNICA l'occasione nella quale una donna lo abborda...mentre le donna (sempre nel suo subconscio) sa perfettamente di poter ottenere chi vuole quando vuole
> 
> infatti l'uomo, anche bello e apparentemente sicuro, va con le escort...mentre le donne che vanno con uomini a pagamento sono normalmente le meno belle, magari un po' in la con gli anni...
> ...


 Non concordo con il discorso escort...non c'entra essere uomini che fanno girare le donne,bisogna saperci anche rapportare.e per me,chi spende 200-300 x un scopata,con l'escort..ha grossi problemi mentali.
Concordo invece con l'ultima affermazione.....vedo come guardano mia moglie,e capisco che le basterebbe un sorriso,per farsi chiunque.


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Ciao,

stai pensando ... valutando ... 

perché, basta vedere come i siti d'incontro sbucano come funghi.
non è che s'iscrivono solo maschi ... alla ricerca, stanno entrambi. 

poi dipende dall'autostima ... da tanti fattori. 
che tendenzialmente possa essere così, con i dovuti presupposti ok ... 

ma è varia ... tanto varia la faccenda ... 

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non lo so compà, posso credere ai sondaggi mica no, ma gli esempi che sopra ti ho scritto, sono validi? li tengono in conto?
> 
> *Tu per esperienza personale puoi confermare il sondaggio?* io NO. Ma si sa che una domanda come la mia meglio non porla. :mrgreen:


chiarisco il mio concetto:
l'uomo un attimo prima pensa ai suoi caxxi, alle sue cose, ai suoi problemi, e un attimo dopo si ritrova a tradire la propria donna senza minimamente averci pensato...la donna che tradisce invece l'aveva già chiaro nella sua testolina...generalizzando ovviamente...

confermo il sondaggio??? in generale direi di si...anche se la mia recente vacanza a malta smentisce ogni mia teoria nel senso che ho visto donne (oddio donne, direi quasi bimbe) rendersi "fortemente disponibili" al passante di turno già dalle ore 21 in poi...:unhappy:


----------



## The Cheater (12 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non concordo con il discorso escort...non c'entra essere uomini che fanno girare le donne,*bisogna saperci anche rapportare.e per me,chi spende 200-300 x un scopata,con l'escort..ha grossi problemi mentali.*
> Concordo invece con l'ultima affermazione.....vedo come guardano mia moglie,e capisco che le basterebbe un sorriso,per farsi chiunque.


giusto, ma il discorso vale per coloro che "toh, voglio farmi una scopata ORA"

l'uomo per soddisfare tale voglia o va con la moglie/fidanzata, o ha già X amiche "solitamente" DISPONIBILI, o va con una escort, oppure se pensa di andare in un locale e trovare una che gliela molla RISCHI di restare a secco...

la donna invece per soddisfare tale fugace desiderio può fare esattamente quello di cui sopra l'uomo...ma IN PIU' può anche permettersi di girare con un cartello (esasperazione ma rende l'idea) con su scritto "chi mi scopa adesso?" e uno lo trova...


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io la vedo così:
> l'uomo, nella sua ingenuità, spesso tradisce perchè inconsciamente ritiene UNICA l'occasione nella quale una donna lo abborda...mentre le donna (sempre nel suo subconscio) sa perfettamente di poter ottenere chi vuole quando vuole
> 
> infatti l'uomo, anche bello e apparentemente sicuro, va con le escort...mentre* le donne che vanno con uomini a pagamento sono normalmente le meno belle, magari un po' in la con gli anni...*
> ...


boh, non saprei
però mi ricordo benissimo che c'era un nostro ex utente, quello che ballava sempre, che sosteneva di essere richiesto a pagamento da donne belle giovani ricche e non sposate
quando gliel'ho fatto notare che secondo me erano tutte balle, si è offeso parecchio!
ti ricordi?


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> boh, non saprei
> però mi ricordo benissimo che c'era un nostro ex utente, quello che ballava sempre, che sosteneva di essere richiesto a pagamento da donne belle giovani ricche e non sposate
> quando gliel'ho fatto notare che secondo me erano tutte balle, si è offeso parecchio!
> ti ricordi?


Ciao

mi ricordo ... ballerino era il suo nick ...

sienne


----------



## free (12 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io mi ricordo ... ballerino era il suo nick ...
> 
> sienne



sì esatto, gli capitava sempre così mentre ballava:mrgreen:
poi era anche andato a fare lo spettacolino alla festa delle donne, e si era offeso pure lì:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì esatto, gli capitava sempre così mentre ballava:mrgreen:
> poi era anche andato a fare lo spettacolino alla festa delle donne, e si era offeso pure lì:rotfl:


Ciao

si, proprio lui ... :rotfl:

mi faceva ridere tanto, però ... 

una voce così, qui, però manca ... 

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (12 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> boh, non saprei
> però mi ricordo benissimo che c'era un nostro ex utente, quello che ballava sempre, che sosteneva di essere richiesto a pagamento da donne belle giovani ricche e non sposate
> quando gliel'ho fatto notare che secondo me erano tutte balle, si è offeso parecchio!
> ti ricordi?


no non ricordo...ma mi pare una cagata clamorosa

forse erano disposte a pagare pur di toglierselo dalle palle 

ritengo che le donne che usufruiscono di sesso a pagamento siano non più del 2-3% del totale
gli uomini "un po'" di più...diciamo il 25-30% del totale...

a me una volta una ragazza, in un bel locale romano, dal nulla è spuntata e mi ha chiesto se poteva offrirmi da bere...siamo andati al bancone bar, abbiamo bevuto, chiacchierato un po', flirtato innocentemente, e poi ha domandato "quanto vale secondo te una bellezza come me?"
stando al gioco ho risposto "non hai prezzo"
e lei dunque "uhhh grazie, ma mi accontento di 500€ per un paio d'ore"
...

dopo 2 minuti l'ho ringraziata e salutata...e tra l'altro mi ha chiamato il tizio del bar per farmi pagare 20€ di consumazioni


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

Avevo commentato nel blog, commento anche qui.

Riguardo a quell'esperimento, contiamo *anche* che tra uomo e donna generalmente l'uomo è più forte.
Se io donna sono sola con un uomo e questo mi vuol fare del male, sarò a mal partito.

Per cui, anche se magari sotto sotto mi piglia, l'offerta improvvisa di uno sconosciuto la rifiuto.

Non per negare un diverso approccio di donne e uomini al sesso occasionale, solo per mettere tutti i puntini sulle i.

Altro puntino... tu sostenevi che la* stragrande *maggioranza degli uomini si sarebbe precipitata a dire di sì, in questa eventualità, se non addirittura tutti


----------



## The Cheater (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Avevo commentato nel blog, commento anche qui.
> 
> Riguardo a quell'esperimento, contiamo *anche* che tra uomo e donna generalmente l'uomo è più forte.
> Se io donna sono sola con un uomo e questo mi vuol fare del male, sarò a mal partito.
> ...


eh beh il 60% non sono pochi...considera anche che molti intervistati avevano di fianco la fidanzata (che caspita chiedi a uno con la fidanzata vicina???)

rifarei il test in alcuni locali serali...
magari qualche donna in più accetterebbe (ma sempre pochine)
gli uomini disposti invece aumenterebbero di netto (ovviamente quelli senza fidanzata a fianco)


----------



## Fantastica (12 Settembre 2013)

Questo post capita perfetto!
I dubbi che esprimete circa la verosimiglianza del sondaggio la dicono lunga su quanto alle donne sia stato sottratto il loro vero potere, che è quello di essere desiderabili senza sforzo.
Quando parlo dell'abc alludo a questo e per questo trovo aberrante che una donna si metta a dragare per avere un uomo. Ridicolo.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo post capita perfetto!
> I dubbi che esprimete circa la verosimiglianza del sondaggio la dicono lunga su quanto alle donne sia stato sottratto il loro vero potere, che è quello di essere desiderabili senza sforzo.
> Quando parlo dell'abc alludo a questo e per questo trovo aberrante che una donna si metta a dragare per avere un uomo. Ridicolo.


Non lo so, questo argomento davvero mi tocca, quasi mi irrita, perchè le mie esperienze mi dicono tutt'altro. 

Potrei comunque essere d'accordo nel momento in cui si parla di giovani uomini, li a volte l'ormone è talmente impazzito che la fa da padrone.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non lo so, questo argomento davvero mi tocca, quasi mi irrita, perchè le mie esperienze mi dicono tutt'altro.
> 
> Potrei comunque essere d'accordo nel momento in cui si parla di giovani uomini, li a volte l'ormone è talmente impazzito che la fa da padrone.


Cioè le tue esperienze ti dicono che un sacco di donne la danno via facilmente, giusto? E senza farsi pagare, giusto?
E ma sta proprio qui la perversione! Nell'assenza di valore che queste donne pensano di avere, no? Con questo non voglio assolutamente dire che una creda d'avercela d'oro, ma che se tutte pensassero d'avercela d'oro, in generale le donne sarebbero tutte ma proprio tutte più rispettate e, anche, più amate e meglio amate.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cioè le tue esperienze ti dicono che un sacco di donne la danno via facilmente, giusto? E senza farsi pagare, giusto?
> E ma sta proprio qui la perversione! Nell'assenza di valore che queste donne pensano di avere, no? Con questo non voglio assolutamente dire che una creda d'avercela d'oro, ma che se tutte pensassero d'avercela d'oro, in generale le donne sarebbero tutte ma proprio tutte più rispettate e, anche, più amate e meglio amate.



In effetti per come l'hai girata, c'hai ragione. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cioè le tue esperienze ti dicono che un sacco di donne la danno via facilmente, giusto? E senza farsi pagare, giusto?
> E ma sta proprio qui la perversione! Nell'assenza di valore che queste donne pensano di avere, no? Con questo non voglio assolutamente dire che una creda d'avercela d'oro, ma che se tutte pensassero d'avercela d'oro, in generale le donne sarebbero tutte ma proprio tutte più rispettate e, anche, più amate e meglio amate.



Io "la do" -su gentile richiesta- quando mi aggrada, non perchè temo che non valga, lei o io.

Trovo assurdo invece che una donna debba/possa sentirsi rispettata e amata più o meno a seconda di quanto difficilmente "la dà".
Se, libera giovine e felice, amo "darla", dovrei essere meno rispettata?
Uso il termine "darla" tra virgolette perchè mi sembra che tu attribuisca all'atto una valenza quasi di scambio. 

"L'uomo, figlia, mia, vuole solo una cosa, e ottenuta quella non ti degnerà più di uno sguardo"?

E sì, è vero, hai ragione, ci sono uomini che ti stimano più o meno a seconda. Ma quegli uomini, sono io che li stimo pochissimo, quindi, chemmifrega?


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Nau*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io "la do" -su gentile richiesta- quando mi aggrada, non perchè temo che non valga, lei o io.
> 
> Trovo assurdo invece che una donna debba/possa sentirsi rispettata e amata più o meno a seconda di quanto difficilmente "la dà".
> Se, libera giovine e felice, amo "darla", dovrei essere meno rispettata?
> ...


Bello,tanto di cappella!:up:


----------



## Fantastica (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io "la do" -su gentile richiesta- quando mi aggrada, non perchè temo che non valga, lei o io.
> 
> Trovo assurdo invece che una donna debba/possa sentirsi rispettata e amata più o meno a seconda di quanto difficilmente "la dà".
> Se, libera giovine e felice, amo "darla", dovrei essere meno rispettata?
> ...


Oh, ma certo. Però, in generale, puoi dire che le donne siano trattate bene, almeno in Italia?

Sul sottolineato: da cosa lo capisci, _prima?_


----------



## The Cheater (12 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cioè le tue esperienze ti dicono che un sacco di donne la danno via facilmente, giusto? E senza farsi pagare, giusto?
> E ma sta proprio qui la perversione! Nell'assenza di valore che queste donne pensano di avere, no? Con questo non voglio assolutamente dire che una creda d'avercela d'oro, ma che se tutte pensassero d'avercela d'oro, in generale le donne sarebbero tutte ma proprio tutte più rispettate e, anche, più amate e meglio amate.


i luoghi comuni in tal senso si sprecano

a me viene da dire che "le donne hanno il potere, ma gli uomini sanno usarlo"

se ne è già discusso abbastamza: "le donne sono capaci di rovesciare governi e causare guerre e rivoluzioni" blah blah blah

tutto vero...ma qui il discorso è più semplicistico e si riferisce al solo sesso:
un uomo può avere tutte le donne che desidera??? la risposta è NO
una donna può avere tutti gli uomini che vuole??? la risposta è SI

certo, il mondo cambia e magari tra 100 anni vedremo dei ciccioni unti stempiati con alito fetido corteggiare e conquistare facilmente tutte le donne che vogliono mentre le donne fighe con tette da paura e pelle liscia come pesca passarsi i pomeriggi sui siti di uomini escort per trovarne uno disponibile...ma tendenzialmente al momento va al contrario...


----------



## Fantastica (12 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tutto vero...ma qui il discorso è più semplicistico e si riferisce al solo sesso:
> un uomo può avere tutte le donne che desidera??? la risposta è NO
> una donna può avere tutti gli uomini che vuole??? la risposta è SI
> 
> .ma tendenzialmente al momento va al contrario...


Ecco, bella lì. Vediamo di ricordarcelo, parlo alle donne.


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Ciao*



The Cheater ha detto:


> i luoghi comuni in tal senso si sprecano
> 
> a me viene da dire che "le donne hanno il potere, ma gli uomini sanno usarlo"
> 
> ...


Alcune cose sono condivisibili,se una donna può avere tutti gli uomini che vuole..per me la risposta è no!A me è successo più di una volta di dire no....!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Oh, ma certo. Però, in generale, puoi dire che le donne siano trattate bene, almeno in Italia?
> 
> Sul sottolineato: da cosa lo capisci, _prima?_



Le donne hanno una lunga, lunga, lunga storia di soggezione maschile, di sottomissione al maschio, di maltrattamenti da parte del maschio.
E non era meglio tempo fa, con le donne chiuse in casa e con costumi sessuali più castigati.

Mi spiace, ma legare i maltrattamenti femminili ai costumi sessuali femminili, mi sembra estremamente limitante. Oltre che fornire una vena giustificativa al maschio.
E se pure fosse rilevante, se la paura maschile -di alcuni!- alla forza sessuale femminile è la violenza, la soluzione non è rintanarci in casa e mettere il chiavistello alla patata.

La paura della sessualità della donna in effetti è nota fin dall'antichità.
Tiresia viene accecato da Era per aver detto che se il piacere è diviso in 10 parti, alla donna ne spettano 9, all'uomo una sola. Ma era un segreto da non svelare...

Ma, visto che di uomini che non tremano davanti a una donna disinibita CE NE SONO, io direi di coltivare questa razza, e mandare a quel paese gli altri.

No, non è sempre facile riconoscerli prima.
Io il mio ex non l'ho riconosciuto prima.
Quando l'ho riconosciuto, sono andata via.

E se mi ricapita di non riconoscerli prima -tipo, quando si arriva a raccontarsi delle proprie esperienze, o quando ci si racconta di come si vive il sesso, o tipo quando si FA sesso, o quando dice che si sentirebbe a disagio se sua moglie guadagnasse più di lui etc etc- bè, la soluzione è la stessa. Ciao ciao.


----------



## The Cheater (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alcune cose sono condivisibili,se una donna può avere tutti gli uomini che vuole..per me la risposta è no!A me è successo più di una volta di dire no....!


non scendere nel dettaglio preciso e minuzioso
siamo oltre 6miliardi a questo mondo ed è normale che ci sarà anche la persona che rifiuta...che so...un lingotto d'oro trovato in aperta campagna 

generalmente una donna può avere chi vuole, anche una donna nella media
generalmente un uomo, anche il più "apparentemente" strafigo, può ricevere migliaia di "due di picche"

è la natura...la donna rifiuta anche ciò che vorrebbe in quanto "pretende" di prenderselo dovecomequando vuole lei e perchè inoltre sa che rifiutando oggi, domani, dopodomani, prima o poi potrà sempre ricredersi e accettare

...di contro l'uomo, più ingenuo ma anche saggio (paradosso calzante) se rifiuta è perchè VUOLE RIFIUTARE, ma solitamente accetta anche da poco convinto perchè il suo istinto gli dice "amico mio, e quando ti ricapita?!?!?"



ps:
avrai anche rifiutato...ma perchè? perchè eri impegnato? innamorato? fedele? avevi la diarrea???
avrai avuto una scusa buona per farlo
una donna rifiuta "a prescindere" dai motivi...puoi trovarla single, annoiata, eccitata o addirittura ninfomane in astinenza: se deve, e solitamente vuole, rifiutare lo fa!!!


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



The Cheater ha detto:


> non scendere nel dettaglio preciso e minuzioso
> siamo oltre 6miliardi a questo mondo ed è normale che ci sarà anche la persona che rifiuta...che so...un lingotto d'oro trovato in aperta campagna
> 
> generalmente una donna può avere chi vuole, anche una donna nella media
> ...


In linea di massima è vero quello che scrivi,non sono d'accordo su queste proporzioni molto nette.A mio avviso uomini che rifiutano non sono così rari.Però ti rendi conto che se fosse come dici tu,e potrebbe pure essere,quanto siamo coglioni noi uomini?Perchè dare tutto sto potere alle donne?perchè?


----------



## Fantastica (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le donne hanno una lunga, lunga, lunga storia di soggezione maschile, di sottomissione al maschio, di maltrattamenti da parte del maschio.
> E non era meglio tempo fa, con le donne chiuse in casa e con costumi sessuali più castigati.
> 
> *Mi spiace, ma legare i maltrattamenti femminili ai costumi sessuali femminili, mi sembra estremamente limitante. Oltre che fornire una vena giustificativa al maschio.
> ...


Quoto tutto, ma... non si tratta nemmeno nella mia opinione di mettere il chiavistello alla patata, ma di valorizzare il sesso, dargli un valore. Non credo siamo distanti su questo. Ma vale oggi per tutto la legge economica spietata per cui: maggiore la quantità, minore il pregio. Credo che saper dire no ANCHE al sesso sia importante, molto importante.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto tutto, ma... non si tratta nemmeno nella mia opinione di mettere il chiavistello alla patata, ma di valorizzare il sesso, dargli un valore. Non credo siamo distanti su questo. Ma vale oggi per tutto la legge economica spietata per cui: maggiore la quantità, minore il pregio. Credo che saper dire no ANCHE al sesso sia importante, molto importante.



Ma se ne fai un discorso di qualità del sesso, di valore del sesso, parliamone, e con entusiasmo!
Ma perchè la donna goda di più e meglio, perchè viva il sesso come la cosa stupenda che è, perchè si liberi da tutti i tabù, perchè si possa sentire libera di fare quel che caspita le pare con il suo uomo senza paura, perchè si possa spogliare di vestiti, mutandine, cazzate, tabù e preconcetti tutti assieme. *Sì*, ci sto!
Ma non perchè così il maschio la tratta meglio... 

Posso però concordare su questo: se una donna è molto insicura e cerca sempre la protezione di un maschio, venendo risucchiata in un vortice in cui, in effetti, "la da", viene usata e mollata, e si ricomincia, certo rischia di essere preda sempre più facile del tipo di uomo senza scrupoli. ma perchè è debole, non perchè la da facilmente. 

Fare "tanto" (anche qui, di che parliamo?) sesso può essere di una donna molto sicura di sè e convinta di quello che fa, o di una donna molto insicura e succube.
Fare pochissimo sesso può essere di una donna che consapevolmente gli dà moltissima importanza, come di una donna incapace di disinibirsi, insicura e chiusa.


----------



## The Cheater (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In linea di massima è vero quello che scrivi,non sono d'accordo su queste proporzioni molto nette.A mio avviso uomini che rifiutano non sono così rari.Però ti rendi conto che se fosse come dici tu,e potrebbe pure essere,quanto siamo coglioni noi uomini?Perchè dare tutto sto potere alle donne?perchè?


io non so se sono rari gli uomini che rifiutano
o almeno lo so ma non ho elementi sufficienti per considerarlo "dato inconfutabile"
di certo, questo è innegabile, l'uomo che rifiuta lo fa perchè è impegnato (e quindi molto fedele) oppure gay 

mentre la donna che rifiuta (parliamo sempre di approccio diretto, come nel sondaggio) rappresenta la stragrande maggioranza delle donne e lo fa NON NECESSARIAMENTE in quanto impegnata innamorata (fedele)...ma perchè, ripeto, non ha necessità di accettare la situazione: SE LA CREA SE PROPRIO LA VUOLE (cosa che un uomo generalmente non può)

potere dici???
non è proprio potere...semmai "gioco dei ruoli"

alla fine nessuno sta dicendo che l'uomo non può assolutamente ottenere tutte le donne che vuole BENSì non può ottenerle nei tempi record (minuti) che al contrario basterebbero una donna...

voglio dire (parto con le mie arie):
dammi una serata, dammi un paio di appuntamenti, non mettermi fretta e io una donna chiunque essa sia la conquisto ehhh??? :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto tutto, ma... non si tratta nemmeno nella mia opinione di mettere il chiavistello alla patata, ma di valorizzare il sesso, dargli un valore. Non credo siamo distanti su questo. Ma vale oggi per tutto la legge economica spietata per cui: maggiore la quantità, minore il pregio. Credo che saper dire no ANCHE al sesso sia importante, molto importante.



ma poi, ciò che è "tanto" per te potrebbe essere addirittura poco per me, o viceversa.
Saper dire no -a tutto- *è* importante, ma perchè mai dovrei dirlo se lo voglio davvero (e sono libera etc)?
O pensi che naturalmente tutte le donne vogliano davvero solo una certa quantità?


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



The Cheater ha detto:


> io non so se sono rari gli uomini che rifiutano
> o almeno lo so ma non ho elementi sufficienti per considerarlo "dato inconfutabile"
> di certo, questo è innegabile, l'uomo che rifiuta lo fa perchè è impegnato (e quindi molto fedele) oppure gay
> 
> ...


Si,e ci credi che questa cosa mi disturba?definiamolo anche gioco dei ruoli,noi recitiamo un ruolo minore,in parole povere sceglie spesso solo lei?E sceglie lei tutto,si o no,ed i tempi.Personalmente non mi son mai messo nella condizione di far scegliere tutto a lei....!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ma poi, ciò che è "tanto" per te potrebbe essere addirittura poco per me, o viceversa.
> Saper dire no -a tutto- *è* importante, ma perchè mai dovrei dirlo se lo voglio davvero (e sono libera etc)?
> O pensi che naturalmente tutte le donne vogliano davvero solo una certa quantità?


Magari una certa qualità (individuale naturalmente).


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari una certa qualità (individuale naturalmente).



Certo


----------



## Homer (12 Settembre 2013)

Tutto questo 3D si può riassumere nella versione maschile con un : ....._Tira più un pelo di fica che un carro di buoi...._


Quoto in toto quello che dice The Cheater, la penso esattamento come lui, noi uomini abbiamo vita dura


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Tutto questo 3D si può riassumere con un : ....._Tira più un pelo di fica che un carro di buoi...._
> 
> 
> Quoto in toto quello che dice The Cheater, la penso esattamento come lui, noi uomini abbiamo vita dura


E non va bene caro mio....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certo


E' ma il problema è questo.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non va bene caro mio....



Un mio amico ripete... 

"Io non capisco gli uomini che hanno paura che la donna liberi i suoi costumi sessuali... voglio dire, se le donne cominciano a fare sesso ogni volta che aggrada loro, con chi cazzo credete che vadano a farlo, eh? Cretini."


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Appunto*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un mio amico ripete...
> 
> "Io non capisco gli uomini che hanno paura che la donna liberi i suoi costumi sessuali... voglio dire, se le donne cominciano a fare sesso ogni volta che aggrada loro, con chi cazzo credete che vadano a farlo, eh? Cretini."


Appunto,auspicherei un equilibrio fra le parti,non forme di concessione...!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un mio amico ripete...
> 
> "Io non capisco gli uomini che hanno paura che la donna liberi i suoi costumi sessuali... voglio dire, se le donne cominciano a fare sesso ogni volta che aggrada loro, con chi cazzo credete che vadano a farlo, eh? Cretini."


Con un altro e non con loro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con un altro e non con loro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La matematica dice cmq che aumentano le possibilità :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un mio amico ripete...
> 
> "Io non capisco gli uomini che hanno paura che la donna liberi i suoi costumi sessuali... voglio dire, se le donne cominciano a fare sesso ogni volta che aggrada loro, con chi cazzo credete che vadano a farlo, eh? Cretini."



Ciao 

questa è bellissima!

molti ... non conoscono bene, la sessualità femminile ... 
cosa non conosci ... respingi ... o con gesti o con parole o con velate ... 

siamo tutte da scoprire ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La matematica dice cmq che aumentano le possibilità :mrgreen:


Quelli spaventati sanno che per loro no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelli spaventati sanno che per loro no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



In effetti, forse... :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questa è bellissima!
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah! :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma se ne fai un discorso di qualità del sesso, di valore del sesso, parliamone, e con entusiasmo!
> Ma perchè la donna goda di più e meglio, perchè viva il sesso come la cosa stupenda che è, perchè si liberi da tutti i tabù, perchè si possa sentire libera di fare quel che caspita le pare con il suo uomo senza paura, perchè si possa spogliare di vestiti, mutandine, cazzate, tabù e preconcetti tutti assieme. *Sì*, ci sto!
> Ma non perchè così il maschio la tratta meglio...
> 
> ...


Perfetta. :up:


----------



## The Cheater (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un mio amico ripete...
> 
> "Io non capisco gli uomini che hanno paura che la donna liberi i suoi costumi sessuali... voglio dire, se le donne cominciano a fare sesso ogni volta che aggrada loro, con chi cazzo credete che vadano a farlo, eh? Cretini."


mmmmmmmm

sai...in realtà CREDO che sia più la donna ad avere paura di liberare all'uomo i suoi costumi sessuali

voglio dire...la donna che vede uno che gli piace, che pensa "me lo farei", che sorride, che ridacchia, che ecc.ecc...se poi, come quello del sondaggio che era un bel ragazzo, lui le si avvicina e schiettamente chiede "scopiamo???" lei mette freno a mano e dice no...

perchè???
improvvisamente la carica sessuale si è dissolta??? ehhh no mia cara...la verità è che te lo vuoi fare ma PRETENDI che lui sudi, fatichi, butti sangue prima di ottenerla...sia per soddisfazione personale che per, a mio parere, orgoglio femminile che tende a non far cadere la figura della donna "forte che comanda"...no???

con questo non voglio dire che TUTTE ve la credete d'oro...ma anche si, o meglio: ritenete che la normalità (e ad oggi lo è) sta nell'uomo che deve cercare di ottenere qualcosa che già avete deciso di dargli...se non vuole lottare non gliela do!!!


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

mahh, questo discorso vale, se ci si sente alla pari. 

io non mi ci sento. fisicamente, sono in una posizione di sconfitta,
se l'altra parte si svela diversamente ... fammi prima capire, 
con chi ho a che fare ... 

si vede, che è difficile, mettersi nei panni di una donna ... 

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (12 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mahh, questo discorso vale, se ci si sente alla pari.
> 
> ...


mica stiamo necessariamente parlando dell'uomo grigio in cappotto scuro che di notte al parco buio ti chiede se vuoi dargliela...

o vuoi dirci che se viene un tuo fidatissimo amico, te lo vedi spuntare alle spalle e ti dice "ciao, quanto tempo...scopiamo?" gli dici "ah sei tu? si certo..." ???
ehhh??? che dici???


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mmmmmmmm
> 
> sai...in realtà CREDO che sia più la donna ad avere paura di liberare all'uomo i suoi costumi sessuali
> 
> ...


Ehm, non posso parlare per tutte, ma per me sarebbe solo la paura di ritrovarmi invece legata e seviziata, picchiata e derubata.
Sinceramente, sono quanto più contraria puoi immaginare dai "giochetti di potere"


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mahh, questo discorso vale, se ci si sente alla pari.
> 
> ...


appunto


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mica stiamo necessariamente parlando dell'uomo grigio in cappotto scuro che di notte al parco buio ti chiede se vuoi dargliela...
> 
> o vuoi dirci che se viene un tuo fidatissimo amico, te lo vedi spuntare alle spalle e ti dice "ciao, quanto tempo...scopiamo?" gli dici "ah sei tu? si certo..." ???
> ehhh??? che dici???



Ciao

ora come ora ... se ho desiderio, dico si. 
se mi piace ... naturalmente e se mi ci trovo con lui. 


non si tratta dell'uomo grigio ... 
ho frequentato tanti posti ... ti devi sempre frenare ... 
soprattutto se vai sola o con un'amica ... 
in gruppo è già differente ... 

mi sono trovata più di una volta in una situazione,
a me non gradita ... e sentivo il potere della forza ... 
non è piacevole ... 

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm, non posso parlare per tutte, ma per me sarebbe solo la paura di ritrovarmi invece legata e seviziata, picchiata e derubata.
> Sinceramente, sono quanto più contraria puoi immaginare dai "giochetti di potere"


per te vale lo stesso appena sopra postato a sienne...

non pensare alla situazione peggiore possibile ma alla migliore :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> per te vale lo stesso appena sopra postato a sienne...
> 
> non pensare alla situazione peggiore possibile ma alla migliore :up:



Se un amico mi piace e si propone, dico di sì, senza dubbio.
Se è uno sconosciuto, altrettanto indubbio che dico no senza garanzie (nome cognome, dove lavora, tanto perchè se mi ammazza almeno sappiano dove beccarlo)


----------



## The Cheater (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se un amico mi piace e si propone, dico di sì, senza dubbio.
> Se è uno sconosciuto, altrettanto indubbio che dico no senza garanzie (nome cognome, dove lavora, tanto perchè se mi ammazza almeno sappiano dove beccarlo)


bene
quindi abbiamo capito che il "ciao, scopiamo?" ha una sua ragione di vita...può resistere...ci si può lavorare e ancora puntare...bene, benissimo...stavamo per eliminarlo dal dizionario delle frasi di approccio 

basta con i corteggiamenti
basta con le cene costose
con i caxxo di mazzi di fiori
con le centinaia di sms a cavolo
con le paranoie su storie vissute
caxxi di lavoro
problemi vari
basta con le perdite di tempo

se una donna la conoscete bene, lanciate un "ciao, scopiamo?" e risparmiamo tempo, fatica, denari e altro ancora...
VIVA VIVA VIVA 



ps.:
scusa se sembro fastidiosamente sarcastico...ma in realtà non ci credo...cioè, a te magari posso credere ma nel caso saresti una goccia nel mare...:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> bene
> quindi abbiamo capito che il "ciao, scopiamo?" ha una sua ragione di vita...può resistere...ci si può lavorare e ancora puntare...bene, benissimo...stavamo per eliminarlo dal dizionario delle frasi di approccio
> 
> basta con i corteggiamenti
> ...


Scusa eh.

Io vado a letto con chi mi piace, mica con chi non so se mi interessa.
Le cene etc (ma quanti ancora fanno così? A parte Lothar ovviamente) teoricamente servono a capire se si è vicendevolmente interessati. O almeno, se lui punta a quello, serve alla donna a capire se oltre a chiacchierarci amabilmente, amabilmente pure ci si spoglierebbe assieme.
Mica a guadagnarsi la patata che una ha già deciso di liberare selvaggiamente.

Fidati, di tutte le mie amiche, quando una ha capito che le piace, ci va. Nessuna pensa a giochetti di farlo desiderare.

Allora il punto è che il maschio capisce istantaneamente se una donna gli piace (=respira, a sentire te) mentre la donna no...

A pensarci, con un estraneo cmq ci metto almeno un pomeriggio a capire se voglio andarci a letto. minimo minimo minimo e in casi eccezionali.

Oddio, quando ho tradito ci ho messo un'oretta, ma ero in condizioni particolari 

Nell'esempio dell'amico, proprio la conoscenza ha fatto in modo che io sapessi subito, al momento della proposta, la mia risposta.


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2013)

Non so perché ma anche se volessi io non potrei mai immaginarmi in approcci così diretti ....
Il mio approcio standard era piuttosto questo ....

[video=youtube;WNxiBeqFFtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNxiBeqFFtA[/video]


----------



## The Cheater (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa eh.
> 
> Io vado a letto con chi mi piace, mica con chi non so se mi interessa.
> Le cene etc (ma quanti ancora fanno così? A parte Lothar ovviamente) teoricamente servono a capire se si è vicendevolmente interessati. O almeno, se lui punta a quello, serve alla donna a capire se oltre a chiacchierarci amabilmente, amabilmente pure ci si spoglierebbe assieme.
> ...


senti, siamo un attimino fuori tema
parliamo del sondaggio ehh???

parliamo di un qualcosa che per anni e anni ho auspicato poter dimostrare, e che finalmente qualcuno ha avuto la lungimiranza di mettere in atto: un esperimento teso a dimostrare che nella situazione paradossale di richiesta schietta e secca di fare sesso, l'uomo "tendenzialmente" accetta mentre la donna "nella quasi totalità" rifiuta

ora siamo passati a situazioni, con chi, quando, dipende da come mi sento ecc...

eh no...troppo facile...teniamoci al tema...

il ragazzo era bello, gran fisico, viso anche piuttosto innocente, pieno giorno...le donne hanno rifiutato
mentre per la gnocca tettona gli uomini hanno accettato in gran parte, e chi ha rifiutato o aveva la ragazza a fianco oppure non credeva alla situazione e temeva scherzi o altro (giustamente)


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> [...] il ragazzo era bello, gran fisico, viso anche piuttosto innocente, pieno giorno...[...]


si, ma...anche se fosse il mio uomo ideale a farsi avanti così, sarebbe pur sempre uno sconosciuto. uno sconosciuto attraente che potrebbe volermi fare del male. non sappiamo cosa pensassero le donne coinvolte nell'esperimento, quelle che hanno rifiutato.
esprimo cose già dette da altre utenti, ma nel caso in cui uno mi interessasse anche solo per una botta e via, avrei bisogno di almeno un po' di tempo per farmi un'idea della persona che ho di fronte. andando indietro ai miei fugaci incontri di gioventù, la durata di una festa, una manciata di ore passate chiacchierando e limonando. non mi sembra troppo.
per una proposta secca, darei retta solo ad una persona conosciuta, con cui l'intimità fosse soddisfacente, slegata da qualsiasi impegno e solo in determinate condizioni. ai tempi, uno scopamico con cui divertirmi quando eravamo entrambi single.

edit: ho guardato anche un paio di video americani. tra gli uomini che hanno accettato, solo uno ha espresso nervosamente il timore che fosse una trappola per derubarlo. non so se gli altri ci avessero pensato, preferendo non dire nulla.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> si, ma...anche se fosse il mio uomo ideale a farsi avanti così, sarebbe pur sempre uno sconosciuto. uno sconosciuto attraente che potrebbe volermi fare del male. non sappiamo cosa pensassero le donne coinvolte nell'esperimento, quelle che hanno rifiutato.
> esprimo cose già dette da altre utenti, ma nel caso in cui uno mi interessasse anche solo per una botta e via, avrei bisogno di almeno un po' di tempo per farmi un'idea della persona che ho di fronte. andando indietro ai miei fugaci incontri di gioventù, la durata di una festa, una manciata di ore passate chiacchierando e limonando. non mi sembra troppo.
> per una proposta secca, darei retta solo ad una persona conosciuta, con cui l'intimità fosse soddisfacente, slegata da qualsiasi impegno e solo in determinate condizioni. ai tempi, uno scopamico con cui divertirmi quando eravamo entrambi single.



La stessa cosa che penso io


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io "la do" -su gentile richiesta- quando mi aggrada, non perchè temo che non valga, lei o io.
> 
> Trovo assurdo invece che una donna debba/possa sentirsi rispettata e amata più o meno a seconda di quanto difficilmente "la dà".
> Se, libera giovine e felice, amo "darla", dovrei essere meno rispettata?
> ...


Quotone
Se posso approvo


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mmmmmmmm
> 
> sai...in realtà CREDO che sia più la donna ad avere paura di liberare all'uomo i suoi costumi sessuali
> 
> ...


Ma anche no...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se un amico mi piace e si propone, dico di sì, senza dubbio.
> Se è uno sconosciuto, altrettanto indubbio che dico no senza garanzie (nome cognome, dove lavora, tanto perchè se mi ammazza almeno sappiano dove beccarlo)


Sono d'accordo


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo



Poi, non sono amici, non sono propriamente sconosciuti, le categorie "Jonny Depp" e "Dr House" più qualche altro sono a parte


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2013)

La paura dello sconosciuto e' comprensibilissima ma le statistiche dimostrano che il mostro veste i panni di quel bravo ragazzo così a modo e carino ....


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La paura dello sconosciuto e' comprensibilissima ma le statistiche dimostrano che il mostro veste i panni di quel bravo ragazzo così a modo e carino ....


Anche.

Cmq non riesco esattamente a rilassarmi se quando comincia a carezzarmi il braccio mi chiedo se sta per torcermelo dietro la schiena


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> bene
> quindi abbiamo capito che il "ciao, scopiamo?" ha una sua ragione di vita...può resistere...ci si può lavorare e ancora puntare...bene, benissimo...stavamo per eliminarlo dal dizionario delle frasi di approccio
> 
> basta con i corteggiamenti
> ...


Stai estremizzando secondo me
Un conto é ciao scopiamo un conto é che te la faccio penare
Sul resto dipende cosa intendi oer corteggiamento... Io continuo a pensare che se i 100 sms di servono per portarmi a letto e ti fai due palle così a mandarmeli fai meglio ad evitare perché se sono uno sforzo e un'insieme di minchiate create ad hoc e me ne accorgo hai ancora meno possibilità che te la mollo
La cena pagata ci puo stare dopo e se ci si rivede. Prima a me crea imbarazzo, e se ho deciso che non te la do puoi anche aver soeso un occhio della testa che non te la mollo.
Se mi piaci possiamo anche essere stati al mcdonald's e ognuno ha pagato il suo menù.
Idem per i fiori. Dopo e magari quando meno me l'aspetto
Vivo tutti questi gesti come un pagamento e non mi piace
Se vengo a letto cob te lo faccio perché mi piaci e non per gentile concessione o dovrei pensare che anche tu lo fai per questo


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stai estremizzando secondo me
> Un conto é ciao scopiamo un conto é che te la faccio penare
> Sul resto dipende cosa intendi oer corteggiamento... Io continuo a pensare che se i 100 sms di servono per portarmi a letto e ti fai due palle così a mandarmeli fai meglio ad evitare perché se sono uno sforzo e un'insieme di minchiate create ad hoc e me ne accorgo hai ancora meno possibilità che te la mollo
> La cena pagata ci puo stare dopo e se ci si rivede. Prima a me crea imbarazzo, e se ho deciso che non te la do puoi anche aver soeso un occhio della testa che non te la mollo.
> ...


Quoto 

In effetti adesso trovo irritante il pensiero che, se qualcuno mi invita a cena, magari si aspetta una ricompensa in natura._ Desiderarla_, sì. _Aspettarsela in cambio_, no. Magari con conseguenti "e caspita, pure a cena l'ho portata, compreso dessert caffè e digestivo, e non si è battuto chiodo"
Allora che me lo dica prima. "se ti porto a cena due volte e ti regalo un mazzo di fiori e una scatola di cioccolatini, vieni a letto con me?" 
Ovviamente, metterei nel patto una confezione famiglia di nesquik. :mrgreen:

Sinceramente, se mi viene il dubbio che la cena sia un pagamento anticipato, rifiuto l'invito, anche se il tizio in questione è magari un papabile. Questo sì, mi è capitato.

Come mi è capitato di fare sesso con uno sconosciuto.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La paura dello sconosciuto e' comprensibilissima ma le statistiche dimostrano che il mostro veste i panni di quel bravo ragazzo così a modo e carino ....


Vero :smile:


----------



## The Cheater (12 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stai estremizzando secondo me
> Un conto é ciao scopiamo un conto é che te la faccio penare
> Sul resto dipende cosa intendi oer corteggiamento... Io continuo a pensare che se i 100 sms di servono per portarmi a letto e ti fai due palle così a mandarmeli fai meglio ad evitare perché se sono uno sforzo e un'insieme di minchiate create ad hoc e me ne accorgo hai ancora meno possibilità che te la mollo
> La cena pagata ci puo stare dopo e se ci si rivede. Prima a me crea imbarazzo, e se ho deciso che non te la do puoi anche aver soeso un occhio della testa che non te la mollo.
> ...


Ma hai visto il sondaggio???
No perché mi pare di no...

Guardalo e commentalo...sei fuori tema!!!

Si parla del paradosso "sesso subito uomini si donne no" che finalmente ha trovato risposta grazie al sondaggio...


----------



## The Cheater (12 Settembre 2013)

SIETE UN PO TUTTE FUORI TEMA


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma hai visto il sondaggio???
> No perché mi pare di no...
> 
> Guardalo e commentalo...sei fuori tema!!!
> ...


Scusa allora eri fuori tema anche tu. Ho seguito il tuo discorso...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> SIETE UN PO TUTTE FUORI TEMA



Ok.

Ripeto.

-Secondo me tutti gli uomini accettano? No. E il sondaggio conferma. 

-Le donne accettano tutte? No. E il sondaggio conferma.

-Le donne che accettano sono pochissime, lo dice il sondaggio e non mi stupisce, perchè ci sono due fattori. Una donna ha bisogno in genere minimo di una manciata di ore per raggiungere la conclusione che ci andrebbe volentieri a letto *e* una donna ha giustamente paura di casini, essendo più debole dell'uomo e potendosi trovare quindi più facilmente nei casini.


Ora che ho commentato nuovamente in modo pertinente al tuo post iniziale, posso andare avanti sviscerando il discorso con gli altri utenti così come caspita ci viene, e così come si fa sempre in tuttissimi i 3D di 'sto posto? 
Graaaaassie.


----------



## Spider (12 Settembre 2013)

Chat, è la domanda iniziale che ti poni ad essere errata.
Questo sondaggio non dimostra, niente sul rapporto occasionale,
 semmai sull'approccio diverso che donne e uomini hanno rispetto al sesso.
un approccio che a ben vedere è tutto influenzato dalla società.
le donne rifiutano non perchè non sono attratte, ma perchè si sentono giudicate
 negativamente in caso di affermazione, gli uomini e non tutti, accettano per l'esatto contrario.
Se alle donne fosse stata data qualche sicurezza in più, ad esempio un luogo appartatato e non una pubblica piazza, 
le risposte sarebbero state ben diverse.


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La stessa cosa che penso io


infatti tra le utenti a cui mi riferivo ci sei tu.
potrei collegarmi quasi solo per quotarti, in pratica.


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> [...]le donne rifiutano non perchè non sono attratte, ma perchè si sentono giudicate
> negativamente in caso di affermazione, gli uomini e non tutti, accettano per l'esatto contrario.
> Se alle donne fosse stata data qualche sicurezza in più, ad esempio un luogo appartatato e non una pubblica piazza,
> le risposte sarebbero state ben diverse.


ma dove? da chi? 
nessuno le ha assalite con un megafono obbligandole a rispondere davanti a tutti. 
la proposta e il rifiuto sono rimaste un "segreto".


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2013)

Vizi privati pubbliche virtù? Possibile ma anche probabile? O la donna ha una sessualità meno diretta e più complicata di noi? Millenni di substrato culturale assurti a codice genetico forse?


----------



## The Cheater (12 Settembre 2013)

Potete sviscerare tutti i discorsi che volete...si era divagato per allargare il discorso ai vari dettagli sottigliezze sfumature e differenze, ma rimango dell'idea che alcune di voi non abbiate capito una cippa del senso del sondaggio e dei discorsi di stamane


----------



## Spider (12 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ma dove? da chi?
> nessuno le ha assalite con un megafono obbligandole a rispondere davanti a tutti.
> la proposta e il rifiuto sono rimaste un "segreto".


dicevo che,
 se solo per ipotesi assurda e fantasmagorica le donne avessero le stesse modalità
 di guidizio e opportunità degli uomini, si comporterebbero pari pari allo stesso modo. 
l'attesa, il rifiuto, il negarsi come il romanticismo del mazzo di fiori... sono sovrapposizioni culturali e sociali che la donna  e gli uomini si portano dietro da secoli.
mai sentito la classica frase ... la prima sera no... altrimenti pensa che sono una zoccola?
bene, l'hai sentita.
pensi che questa frase le donne la dicono per loro o per gli uomini?


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> dicevo che,
> se solo per ipotesi assurda e fantasmagorica le donne avessero le stesse modalità
> di guidizio e opportunità degli uomini, si comporterebbero pari pari allo stesso modo.
> l'attesa, il rifiuto, il negarsi come il romanticismo del mazzo di fiori... sono sovrapposizioni culturali e sociali che la donna  e gli uomini si portano dietro da secoli.
> ...


Da ragazzi sempre in alzabandiera e che una sana pomiciata se la dovevano sudare, eravamo nel contempo estasiati e succubi dell'immenso potere che la vulva esercitava sulle nostre giovani vite e solevamo dire tra di noi: se noi maschi fossimo femmine staremmo a scoparci un uomo diverso al giorno senza pensarci su un attimo. Oggi mi rendo conto che la femminilità e' qualcosa di molto ma molto più complesso


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto tutto, ma... non si tratta nemmeno nella mia opinione di mettere il chiavistello alla patata, ma di valorizzare il sesso, dargli un valore. Non credo siamo distanti su questo. Ma vale oggi per tutto la legge economica spietata per cui: maggiore la quantità, minore il pregio. *Credo che saper dire no* ANCHE al sesso sia importante, molto importante.


basta saper dire no. i bambini a tre anni sono favolosi. dicono no a tutto, anche se è a loro svantaggio. poi però imparano ... soprattutto a rispondere sì alle domande e richieste opposte :rotfl:


----------



## Spider (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Da ragazzi sempre in alzabandiera e che una sana pomiciata se la dovevano sudare, eravamo nel contempo estasiati e succubi dell'immenso potere che la vulva esercitava sulle nostre giovani vite e solevamo dire tra di noi: se noi maschi fossimo femmine staremmo a scoparci un uomo diverso al giorno senza pensarci su un attimo. *Oggi mi rendo conto che la femminilità e' qualcosa di molto ma molto più complesso*


ma questo te lo fanno credere loro,
e pure il fatto che non sei più adolescente.
ovvio.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Più che altro una persona che ne approccia un'altra proponendo di far sesso o si fa pagare o è matta.
Evidentemente per molti uomini queste due possibilità non sono un deterrente, per la maggior parte delle donne sì.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

mah mi sa che sono di un'altra generazione... la new generation diciamo... e certi post che ho letto mi sembra che sono rimasti ai film di Lino Banfi & co.
Oggi a mio avviso i ruoli sono uguali... Quando ero ancora amica (scopamica ) del mio fidanzato, e si andava nei pub e a ballare erano molte le ragazze che si avvicinavano a lui, con una scusa o con un'altra... una in un pub addirittura mentre eravamo fuori dal bagno ci si avvicinò come per baciarlo dal nulla... lui si scansò rolleyes: quando capitò a me dopo con uno non mi sono scansata... anzi.. mica eravamo fidanzati a quei tempi :carneval:vabbè non c'entra nulla). Un'altra volta stavo ballando... quando mi vedo uno davvero stupendo per quel tempo... e da copertina, ad un tratto mi fissa.. allora in breve ci fu un gioco di sguardi, quando poi si avvicinò gli domandai "che camera?" e lui "dove vuoi tu.." e vabbè il resto è storia... :rotfl:a me non sembra per nulla che un maschio se la deve sudare e la donna invece ha tutto questo potere... ovvio che se uno per strada si avvicina penso che questo sia malato, così dal nulla... (una volta uno mi disse che avevo dei bei piedi e me li avrebbe voluti leccare tutti, ovvio lo allontanai, ma poteva essere chiunque )

Il mio ex si è ritrovato al supermercato il numero di una in un bigliettino con scritto "chiamami e stanotte ti farò sognare"... 
cioè secondo me oggi il mondo non è per nulla come un tempo, oggi uomini e donne dicono di si e di no alla stessa maniera... poi scusatemi, se le donne dicono di no a tutti, perchè ci sono donne che vengono qui accaldate dal fustone visto a scuola, al mare, al supermercato?  donne e uomini, se la giocano ad armi pari... io però ho notato che gli uomini dai 40 in su hanno una vena maialesca e ci provano con chiunque... quelli cresciuti in un certo periodo... mentre oggi i maschi sono più rispettosi... il mio ragazzo sa dire di no al sesso, forse sarà fortunato... ma a lui le ragazze si fiondano... e vedo come lo guardano a giro... ma lui sa dire di no... pensate che all'inizio non volevo storie, ma appena gli ho detto che volevo solo sesso lui voleva chiudere con me...  e comunque tornando al sondaggio se ci fate caso i ragazzi più attraenti alla ragazzetta dicono di no... e sono anche i più giovani.. mentre i vecchi marpioni sempre si, ma anche i più sfigatelli... oggi c'è tutta un'altra considerazione dell'uomo... e per fortuna direi!!


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

ah, e un consiglio agli uomini  che si chiedono come mai non arrivano al dunque, come disse un mio caro amico:

"miei cari, donne o uomini, non è importante il fisico, non è importante il sesso, l'importante e ciò che affascina sempre è l'essere selettivi e non svendersi mai..."

 non sapete quanto è affascinante un uomo selettivo che sa dire di no.... quelli che si offrono sempre a mio avviso sono banali... e può esser anche il più figo... ma se ci si svende si perde fascino... ma parlo per me


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mah mi sa che sono di un'altra generazione... la new generation diciamo... e certi post che ho letto mi sembra che sono rimasti ai film di Lino Banfi & co.
> Oggi a mio avviso i ruoli sono uguali... Quando ero ancora amica (scopamica ) del mio fidanzato, e si andava nei pub e a ballare erano molte le ragazze che si avvicinavano a lui, con una scusa o con un'altra... una in un pub addirittura mentre eravamo fuori dal bagno ci si avvicinò come per baciarlo dal nulla... lui si scansò rolleyes: quando capitò a me dopo con uno non mi sono scansata... anzi.. mica eravamo fidanzati a quei tempi :carneval:vabbè non c'entra nulla). *Un'altra volta stavo ballando... quando mi vedo uno davvero stupendo per quel tempo... e da copertina, ad un tratto mi fissa.. allora in breve ci fu un gioco di sguardi, quando poi si avvicinò gli domandai "che camera?" e lui "dove vuoi tu.." *e vabbè il resto è storia... :rotfl:a me non sembra per nulla che un maschio se la deve sudare e la donna invece ha tutto questo potere... ovvio che se uno per strada si avvicina penso che questo sia malato, così dal nulla... (una volta uno mi disse che avevo dei bei piedi e me li avrebbe voluti leccare tutti, ovvio lo allontanai, ma poteva essere chiunque )
> 
> Il mio ex si è ritrovato al supermercato il numero di una in un bigliettino con scritto "chiamami e stanotte ti farò sognare"...
> cioè secondo me oggi il mondo non è per nulla come un tempo, *oggi uomini e donne dicono di si e di no alla stessa maniera...* poi scusatemi, se le donne dicono di no a tutti, perchè ci sono donne che vengono qui accaldate dal fustone visto a scuola, al mare, al supermercato?  donne e uomini, se la giocano ad armi pari... io però ho notato che gli uomini dai 40 in su hanno una vena maialesca e ci provano con chiunque... quelli cresciuti in un certo periodo... mentre oggi i maschi sono più rispettosi... il mio ragazzo sa dire di no al sesso, forse sarà fortunato... ma a lui le ragazze si fiondano... e vedo come lo guardano a giro... ma lui sa dire di no... pensate che all'inizio non volevo storie, ma appena gli ho detto che volevo solo sesso lui voleva chiudere con me...  e comunque tornando al sondaggio se ci fate caso i ragazzi più attraenti alla ragazzetta dicono di no... e sono anche i più giovani.. mentre i vecchi marpioni sempre si, ma anche i più sfigatelli... oggi c'è tutta un'altra considerazione dell'uomo... e per fortuna direi!!





Scaredheart ha detto:


> ah, e *un consiglio agli uomini  *che si chiedono come mai non arrivano al dunque, come disse un mio caro amico:
> 
> "miei cari, donne o uomini, non è importante il fisico, non è importante il sesso, l'importante e ciò che affascina sempre è l'essere selettivi e non svendersi mai..."
> 
> non sapete quanto è affascinante un uomo selettivo che sa dire di no*.... quelli che si offrono sempre a mio avviso sono banali... e può esser anche il più figo... ma se ci si svende si perde fascino*... ma parlo per me


Invece le donne no.
Un filo, solo un filo eh, contraddittoria.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece le donne no.
> Un filo, solo un filo eh, contraddittoria.


Io per svendere non intendo due persone che si scelgono... Non mi hai capita...
L'autore del post dice che i maschi non perdono occasione, cioè devono dir a tutte di si... o comunque che spesso dicono di si perchè si presentano poche occasioni, per cui la colgono al volo... per me svendere è questo!! Io che invece vedo un bonazzo e sono single e ci vado non è svendere... ma forse la differenza di generazione fa vedere a voi donne "svendersi" anche una scelta consapevole... lo noto spesso... purtroppo... 

e aggiungo...
Per molte donne purtroppo essere consapevoli della propria sessualità ed essere libere di scegliersi il proprio partner viene negato... 
e mi dilungo, ma purtroppo spesso le vere nemiche delle donne sono le donne stesse, spesso ad etichettarci come "troie" solo perchè una fa quello che l'altra non è capace di fare... esser donna non è non avere pulsioni, dover stare attenti ai partner... a mio parere è uguale all'uomo.. scelte consapevoli si... andare alla cieca per la serie "ndò coglio, coglio" no.. ma forse sono di una visuale troppo aperta... Sono ancora tante le donne che si fingono sante e frenano le pulsioni per paura dei giudizi... ma che tristezza sentire donne "gli salterei addosso, però se lo faccio ora poi che penseranno di me??" mah...


----------



## sienne (13 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Potete sviscerare tutti i discorsi che volete...si era divagato per allargare il discorso ai vari dettagli sottigliezze sfumature e differenze, ma rimango dell'idea che alcune di voi non abbiate capito una cippa del senso del sondaggio e dei discorsi di stamane


Ciao

Il senso del sondaggio? Di cosa parli? Potresti spiegarti? ... Non lo colgo. 

Secondo me:
Ci troviamo difronte a dei dati, che si basano solo sull'osservazione.
Guarda, che è solo un'analisi preliminare. 
È come una "Momentaufnahme" / "Fotografia" del momento. 
Non prende niente in considerazione.  

Questi tipi di osservazione, sono interessanti sotto l'aspetto che 
il "ricercatore" non può manipolare nulla (variabili) e 
il tutto avviene in un ambiente naturale (non in un laboratorio ecc.).

Ha come fine: individuare un comportamento.
Il limite è: Non individua le cause (non spiega il perché) ... 

L'unica cosa che si può dire, in base ai risultati è:
Gli uomini sono più propensi ad accettare l'invito da una sconosciuta
per una scopata, che le donne, da parte di uno sconosciuto PUNTO. 

I risultati solo questo dicono ... nada mas. 

Se si vuole dare senso a quest'osservazione, bisogna allargare il tutto 
e integrare delle variabili (età; status sociale; formazione; aspetto culturale, 
individuare il perché, tramite interview o questionario ecc.) ... 

solo così ... a me il senso sfugge ... 

ammetto, che solo due numeri ho visto ... 
non ho guardato oltre ...

sienne


----------



## ilnikko (13 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao[...]sienne


sienne...o non dormi,oppure ti alzi troppo presto....:mrgreen:
bonjour cherie


----------



## sienne (13 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> sienne...o non dormi,oppure ti alzi troppo presto....:mrgreen:
> bonjour cherie



Hola carino ... 

a mi no hace falta dormir mucho ... 
y la noche es mi planeta particular ... 
hai muchas cosas que me inspiran y 
sueno lugares para perderme ... 
me gusta mucho ... 

sienne ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mah mi sa che sono di un'altra generazione... la new generation diciamo... e certi post che ho letto mi sembra che sono rimasti ai film di Lino Banfi & co.
> Oggi a mio avviso i ruoli sono uguali... Quando ero ancora amica (scopamica ) del mio fidanzato, e si andava nei pub e a ballare erano molte le ragazze che si avvicinavano a lui, con una scusa o con un'altra... una in un pub addirittura mentre eravamo fuori dal bagno ci si avvicinò come per baciarlo dal nulla... lui si scansò rolleyes: quando capitò a me dopo con uno non mi sono scansata... anzi.. mica eravamo fidanzati a quei tempi :carneval:vabbè non c'entra nulla). Un'altra volta stavo ballando... quando mi vedo uno davvero stupendo per quel tempo... e da copertina, ad un tratto mi fissa.. allora in breve ci fu un gioco di sguardi, quando poi si avvicinò gli domandai "che camera?" e lui "dove vuoi tu.." e vabbè il resto è storia... :rotfl:a me non sembra per nulla che un maschio se la deve sudare e la donna invece ha tutto questo potere... ovvio che se uno per strada si avvicina penso che questo sia malato, così dal nulla... (una volta uno mi disse che avevo dei bei piedi e me li avrebbe voluti leccare tutti, ovvio lo allontanai, ma poteva essere chiunque )
> 
> Il mio ex si è ritrovato al supermercato il numero di una in un bigliettino con scritto "chiamami e stanotte ti farò sognare"...
> cioè secondo me oggi il mondo non è per nulla come un tempo, oggi uomini e donne dicono di si e di no alla stessa maniera... poi scusatemi, se le donne dicono di no a tutti, perchè ci sono donne che vengono qui accaldate dal fustone visto a scuola, al mare, al supermercato?  donne e uomini, se la giocano ad armi pari... io però ho notato che gli uomini dai 40 in su hanno una vena maialesca e ci provano con chiunque... quelli cresciuti in un certo periodo... mentre oggi i maschi sono più rispettosi... il mio ragazzo sa dire di no al sesso, forse sarà fortunato... ma a lui le ragazze si fiondano... e vedo come lo guardano a giro... ma lui sa dire di no... pensate che all'inizio non volevo storie, ma appena gli ho detto che volevo solo sesso lui voleva chiudere con me...  e comunque tornando al sondaggio se ci fate caso i ragazzi più attraenti alla ragazzetta dicono di no... e sono anche i più giovani.. mentre i vecchi marpioni sempre si, ma anche i più sfigatelli... oggi c'è tutta un'altra considerazione dell'uomo... e per fortuna direi!!



Interessante il tuo post, porti elementi nuovi.

Il fattore età.
Il fattore "sfigaggine"


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Interessante il tuo post, porti elementi nuovi.
> 
> Il fattore età.
> Il fattore "sfigaggine"


bè sono due fattori essenziali del caso... 
un mio conoscente, è brutto, un pò stupidotto, e povero, e senza fascino..... davvero un disastro.. e appunto nessuna, ma nessuna si avvicina... come anche una mia conoscente uguale... ovvio che in questi casi se si avvicina una, chiunque sia, dicono di si...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io per svendere non intendo due persone che si scelgono... Non mi hai capita...
> L'autore del post dice che i maschi non perdono occasione, cioè devono dir a tutte di si... o comunque che spesso dicono di si perchè si presentano poche occasioni, per cui la colgono al volo... per me svendere è questo!! Io che invece vedo un bonazzo e sono single e ci vado non è svendere... ma forse la differenza di generazione fa vedere a voi donne "svendersi" anche una scelta consapevole... lo noto spesso... purtroppo...
> 
> e aggiungo...
> ...


Bonanotte.
Pensa che se mi dicessi che sei un uomo ci crederei. Invece probabilmente hai solo la normale presunzione giovanile. Invecchierai e maturerai anche tu :up::smile:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Il senso del sondaggio? Di cosa parli? Potresti spiegarti? ... Non lo colgo.
> 
> ...


:up:
Ehe ma è una roba pubblicata da www.dagospia.com non si può pretendere scientificità.


----------



## sienne (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Ehe ma è una roba pubblicata da www.dagospia.com non si può pretendere scientificità.



Ciao Brunetta

ehhh, ma dire, che alcune non hanno capito una cippa 

del SIGNIFICATO     del sondaggio ... 

permetti con non mi sta bene? ... :mrgreen: ...


Soprattutto dopo certe prese di posizione, 

come se i dati dell'ISTAT (non sono stati nominati)... 

fossero immaginari, inventati ... campati in aria ... 

che siamo noi che immaginiamo OHHHH 1/3 delle donne

denunciano molestie sessuali ecc. (e la cifra nera?)

Comunque un altro fattore, che potrebbe spiegare perché

più donne dicono di no sono ... "i giorni" ... 

possono arrivare a 6 ... 6 su 30 giorni, la probabilità 

che una o più l'avessero, ci sta, altro che dorata ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta
> 
> ehhh, ma dire, che alcune non hanno capito una cippa
> 
> ...


Vado sul concreto e personale: 1) a me quel "bel ragazzo" non dice nulla 2) l'approccio "scopiamo" è volgare (se non stai insieme da un po' e sei in intimità) 3) (mi ripeto) è pure da matto o da gigolò 4) ho sempre pensato che se avessi voluto tanti ci sarebbero stati: scelgo io. Non vuol dire che vado io e lo dico. Si può dire con un minimo di scambio simpatico, anche se diretto.
Arrivare alla conclusione che una dica di no perché inibita è molto più maschilista di quel che scrive Cheater con cui non mi son trovata di frequente d'accordo ma questa volta sì.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> io tutto bene...e voi???
> 
> a quanto pare finalmente qualcuno ha avuto l'idea (qualcuno ricorderà le mie statistiche) di effettuare questo sondaggio/esperimento teso a dimostrare la differenza tra uomini e donne riguardo al sesso occasionale
> ...



ma perchè serviva un test???


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Da ragazzi sempre in alzabandiera e che una sana pomiciata se la dovevano sudare, eravamo nel contempo estasiati e succubi dell'immenso potere che la vulva esercitava sulle nostre giovani vite e solevamo dire tra di noi: se noi maschi fossimo femmine staremmo a scoparci un uomo diverso al giorno senza pensarci su un attimo. Oggi mi rendo conto che *la femminilità e' qualcosa di molto ma molto più complesso*


sì. Ma non solo. 
Per l'uomo la dimostrazione della propria virilità, nel migliore dei casi a sè stesso, nel peggiore anche al branco, è importante e questa dimostrazione è completa solo con l'atto sessuale.
Per la donna la dimostrazione della propria femminilità avviene con la seduzione, con il trarre a sè, per ovvi motivi non ha il bisogno di dimostrare di riuscire a compiere anche l'atto sessuale.
Da qui la categoria delle profumiere, che quando hanno ottenuto di sedurre, ti fanno ciao ciao e spariscono: loro sono già appagate.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Ma non solo.
> Per l'uomo la dimostrazione della propria virilità, nel migliore dei casi a sè stesso, nel peggiore anche al branco, è importante e questa dimostrazione è completa solo con l'atto sessuale.
> Per la donna la dimostrazione della propria femminilità avviene con la seduzione, con il trarre a sè, per ovvi motivi non ha il bisogno di dimostrare di riuscire a compiere anche l'atto sessuale.
> Da qui la categoria delle profumiere, che quando hanno ottenuto di sedurre, ti fanno ciao ciao e spariscono: loro sono già appagate.


Diciamo anche che spesso non è necessario neanche il profumo 


Scusa la battuta a commento di un post che condivido in pieno.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Settembre 2013)

dovrei farmi conoscere una mia conoscente ( perdonate la ripetizione ).... e se ne vanta pure. Come diceva il mio professore delle superiori ( 25 anni fa ) "chi pesce cerca pesce va trovando!" :rotfl:

Uomo o donna che sia.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta
> 
> ehhh, ma dire, che alcune non hanno capito una cippa
> 
> ...


Ribadisco
Non hai capito
Ma non tanto il sondaggio in se, bensì il suo abbinamento al tradimento e il mio prenderne spunto

Ci mancavano solo le mestruazioni...


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Ma non solo.
> Per l'uomo la dimostrazione della propria virilità, nel migliore dei casi a sè stesso, nel peggiore anche al branco, è importante e questa dimostrazione è completa solo con l'atto sessuale.
> Per la donna la dimostrazione della propria femminilità avviene con la seduzione, con il trarre a sè, per ovvi motivi non ha il bisogno di dimostrare di riuscire a compiere anche l'atto sessuale.
> Da qui la categoria delle profumiere, che quando hanno ottenuto di sedurre, ti fanno ciao ciao e spariscono: loro sono già appagate.


Possiamo suddividere la categoria delle profumiere in seduttrici col corpo (più cheap) e seduttrici con la mente (più chic)?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Possiamo suddividere la categoria delle profumiere in seduttrici col corpo (più cheap) e seduttrici con la mente (più chic)?


Ah non si chiamano più rizzacaxxi?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Possiamo suddividere la categoria delle profumiere in seduttrici col corpo (più cheap) e seduttrici con la mente (più chic)?


E che dire delle seduttrici involontarie in entrambi i modi? Sono profumiere?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Possiamo suddividere la categoria delle profumiere in seduttrici col corpo (più cheap) e seduttrici con la mente (più chic)?


per me una profumiera vale un'altra. Aborro la categoria. Non mi sono mai piaciute le tacche sui fucili, indipendentemente da chi li avesse in mano.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E che dire delle *seduttrici involontarie *in entrambi i modi? Sono profumiere?


Raccontami di questa categoria, sono tutto orecchie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E che dire delle seduttrici* involontarie *in entrambi i modi? Sono profumiere?


no


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven, scusa se mi permetto: ma a stare sempre appeso a testa in giù ti và troopo sangue alla testa. Non penso sia un bene.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Raccontami di questa categoria, sono tutto orecchie.


E' una storia lunga


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' una storia lunga


Ma ascoltarti rende il trascorrere del tempo velocissimo


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma ascoltarti rende il trascorrere del tempo velocissimo


E' lungo scrivere


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Hellseven, scusa se mi permetto: ma a stare sempre appeso a testa in giù ti và troopo sangue alla testa. Non penso sia un bene.


ma che ne sai tu, scimmione ......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' lungo scrivere


Ma tu sai scrivere bene


----------



## sienne (13 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Cheater,

secondo me, non si può tirare dei nessi con i tradimenti. 

vi sono tanti tipi di tradimenti, in più. 
da quelli occasionali, seriali a quelli sentimentali. 

in più il sondaggio dice pure, che quelli che erano fidanzati 
hanno rifiutato. che parlerebbe, contro il tradimento. 

che molti (se si prende la cifra in sé, di ambo i sessi),
sono disposti a unirsi, nonostante non si conoscono, 
parla più per un menage libero della sessualità. 
ma dove sta il legame con il tradimento? 
cioè, se ti va, prova a spiegarti ... forse ci arrivo. 

ps: a me, ha dato molto fastidio, le battute sul fatto,
di essere più positive. mi piacerebbe tanto ... 
ma credimi ... non lo si può essere sempre ... purtroppo,
ci sono delle teste di cavolo! qui, a dire il vero, il motivo,
perché mi sono "ingrippata" ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

*HelleSeven*

quanti hanni hai?


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> quanti hanni hai?


Trasformiamo questo mortorio in una bisca: quanto vecchio tu pensi io possa essere?


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma che ne sai tu, scimmione ......


è perchè mi stai a cuore, lo sai. 
anzi, sinceramente stavo per chiederti se io avessi detto qualcosa che ti avesse offeso, visto che da un po di tempo mi consideri sempre meno. Lo sò, frequento brutte compagnie qui dentro, ma che vuoi farci, ognuno raccoglie ciò che semina.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è perchè mi stai a cuore, lo sai.
> anzi, sinceramente stavo per chiederti se io avessi detto qualcosa che ti avesse offeso, visto che da un po di tempo mi consideri sempre meno. Lo sò, frequento brutte compagnie qui dentro, ma che vuoi farci, ognuno raccoglie ciò che semina.


Ma va, va, ti considero sempre meno....
ma come ti vengono certe assurdità compare?


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> quanti hanni hai?


da tuo nonno non hai imparato nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Trasformiamo questo mortorio in una bisca: quanto vecchio tu pensi io possa essere?



Non ne ho idea. Ma ti faccio un ragionamento ok? poi ala fine ti rispondo.

Allora leggo di alzabandiera giusto? e lo leggo come un passato non più presente nella stessa maniera, ok? 

Bene, io ho 47 anni e l'alzabandiera sembra ora essere più automatico di prima. Quindi, volendo darmi, che ne so! ancora spazio per venti anni circa? tu hai 67 anni? 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma va, va, ti considero sempre meno....
> ma come ti vengono certe assurdità compare?


Impressioni di settembre. (cit PFM)


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> da tuo nonno non hai imparato nulla.



Mio nonno mi ha insegnato anche, a non scassare la minchia agli altri. Ecco ora segnati pure questa e non ci scassare la minchia.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ne ho idea. Ma ti faccio un ragionamento ok? poi ala fine ti rispondo.
> 
> Allora leggo di alzabandiera giusto? e lo leggo come un passato non più presente nella stessa maniera, ok?
> 
> ...



Ciao carissimo...fidati dell'Eccelso Felino dell'Appennino....funziona sempre meglio.
Vai tranquillo...


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ne ho idea. Ma ti faccio un ragionamento ok? poi ala fine ti rispondo.
> 
> Allora leggo di alzabandiera giusto? e lo leggo come un passato non più presente nella stessa maniera, ok?
> 
> ...


Più o meno tuo coetaneo. Ma sarò evidentemente impotente perché l'alzabandiera che avevo a 20 anni quando mi svegliavo sempre a 90° non l'ho di certo adesso.
Meno male che c'è il Viagra ....:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao carissimo...fidati dell'Eccelso Felino dell'Appennino....funziona sempre meglio.
> Vai tranquillo...



Santa Rosalia! mai una tua presenza scritta è stata per me così apprezzata! grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santa Rosalia! mai una tua presenza scritta è stata per me così apprezzata! grazie.


:carneval: questo spiega i risultati del sondaggio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Più o meno tuo coetaneo. Ma sarò evidentemente impotente perché l'alzabandiera che avevo a 20 anni quando mi svegliavo sempre a 90° non l'ho di certo adesso.
> Meno male che c'è il Viagra ....:mrgreen:



 Ma certo, nemmeno io come a vent'anni ho l'alzabandiera perenne, ma la parliamo probabilmente di sogni erotici, sogni che ogni ragazzo fa, no? Mi riferivo ad altro, che ne so, una mano che scivola sulla gamba? a me fa sempre lo stesso effetto.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :carneval: questo spiega i risultati del sondaggio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


auhuahhahahahaahahah.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma certo, nemmeno io come a vent'anni ho l'alzabandiera perenne, ma la parliamo probabilmente di sogni erotici, sogni che ogni ragazzo fa, no? *Mi riferivo ad altro, che ne so, una mano che scivola sulla gamba?* a me fa sempre lo stesso effetto.


Claudio, e chi cavolo se la ricorda una mano che scivola sulla gamba ....


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Claudio, e chi cavolo se la ricorda una mano che scivola sulla gamba ....


auhauahaahahhahahah. Scusa, ho l'impressione che sei serio. Ma andiamo avanti...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Claudio, e chi cavolo se la ricorda una mano che scivola sulla gamba ....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Il venerdì rende tutti leggermente euforici e ironici :up:


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhauahaahahhahahah.* Scusa, ho l'impressione che sei serio*. Ma andiamo avanti...


Cosa te lo fa supporre ...... forse i miei post?


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santa Rosalia! mai una tua presenza scritta è stata per me così apprezzata! grazie.



insomma poi voi uomini del sud,non dovreste essere tanto calienti?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cosa te lo fa supporre ...... forse i miei post?


Eh si carissimo Helleseven. :smile: ti sembrerà strano, tendo a scordare involontariamente le minchiate scritte, e involontariamente ricordo quelle che percepisco serie. Magari sarà volontariamente.. boh. :smile:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Cheater,
> 
> secondo me, non si può tirare dei nessi con i tradimenti.
> 
> ...


Spiegherò in seguito
Al momento sono in autostrada
Spero in serata


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh si carissimo Helleseven. :smile: ti sembrerà strano, tendo a scordare involontariamente le minchiate scritte, e involontariamente ricordo quelle che percepisco serie. Magari sarà volontariamente.. boh. :smile:


Ti ho scritto un pm.
Perché non mi rispondi? Vorrei capire , veramente. Se c'è uno con cui mi sento d'andare damore e d'accordo serenamente sei tu.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> insomma poi voi uomini del sud,non dovreste essere tanto calienti?



Ho sempre sentito questa frase, probabilmente è vera, io ci credo. Se poi dovesse corrispondere a realtà questo non mi è dato saperlo. Però, personalmente si.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti ho scritto un pm.
> Perché non mi rispondi? Vorrei capire , veramente. Se c'è uno con cui mi sento d'andare damore e d'accordo serenamente sei tu.



Mi hai scritto un MP? un privato intendi? non mi è arrivato nulla. Ora controllo, ma sono quasi sicuro che non mi è arrivato nulla.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho sempre sentito questa frase, probabilmente è vera, io ci credo. Se poi dovesse corrispondere a realtà questo non mi è dato saperlo. Però, personalmente si.


Mah, francamente credo che il pisello tiri sull'intero pianeta a prescindere da latitudine e longitudine ....


----------



## sienne (13 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Spiegherò in seguito
> Al momento sono in autostrada
> Spero in serata


Ciao

hasta luego! 

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi hai scritto un MP? un privato intendi? non mi è arrivato nulla. Ora controllo, ma sono quasi sicuro che non mi è arrivato nulla.


No, sono mortificato, ti ho scambiato per il nostro comune amico Lui. E' la stanchezza. Pensavo che questo post me l'avesse scritto lui, sorry :up:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No, sono mortificato, ti ho scambiato per il nostro comune amico Lui. E' la stanchezza. Pensavo che questo post me l'avesse scritto lui, sorry :up:



:up:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mah, francamente credo che il pisello tiri sull'intero pianeta a prescindere da latitudine e longitudine ....


I cinesi non hanno un aspetto caliente ma sono un miliardo e mezzo.:mexican:


----------



## sienne (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I cinesi non hanno un aspetto caliente ma sono un miliardo e mezzo.:mexican:


Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che salto ho fatto!

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mah, francamente credo che il pisello tiri sull'intero pianeta a prescindere da latitudine e longitudine ....


La penso come te. A volte però la convinzione la fa da padrone. e la mente con tutti i suoi meccanismi è quella che una volta convinta di una cosa reagisce in maniera adeguata. Cultura? educazione? convinzioni?


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La penso come te. A volte però la convinzione la fa da padrone. e la mente con tutti i suoi meccanismi è quella che una volta convinta di una cosa reagisce in maniera adeguata. Cultura? educazione? convinzioni?


Peggio: pregiudizio.
Noi ne sappiamo qualcosa no?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Peggio: pregiudizio.
> Noi ne sappiamo qualcosa no?


Avoglia. Porca paletta se si.


----------



## sienne (13 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

mahh, non lo so ...

ora mi sfugge il nome della ricercatrice tedesca ... Hannelore ??? (devo cercarlo). 
ha studiato per anni e tutt'ora i comportamenti di "Stammesgesellschaften",
popoli "antichi" che esistono ancora oggi con un sistema sociale "matriarcale",
che non è l'opposto di patriarcale. In tutto vi sono, poco più, ancora una 
30 di questi popoli ... 
Le osservazioni riportano che, i bambini fino a non ricordo più, sono liberi di 
sperimentare e mischiarsi ... e sviluppano così la loro sessualità. gli adulti, 
non s'intromettono ... 

i comportamenti degli adulti ... non dimostrano gli stessi fenomeni, 
come nelle strutture sociali patriarcali. 

tant'è ... può piacere o meno ... ma tant'è ... 

mi sa, che alla fine ... siamo tutti repressi ... anche quelli che esplodano ... 

sienne


----------



## The Cheater (13 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> ...


Oh, eccomi fermo...vediamo se riesco a spiegare:

Tempo fa in un 3D come tanti si parlava di tradimenti e di diversità di esso tra uomo e donna...

Si sosteneva che l'uomo è più portato a tradire in quanto più ingenuo ma anche più debole nel resistere alle lusinghe di una donna...lusinghe tra l'altro più rare che non all'opposto

Ad avvalorare ciò posi un esempio identico al sondaggio in oggetto:
Su 10 uomini nella media messi in fila, quanti rifiuterebbero una botta veloce con una ragazza disponibile pronta davanti ad essi???
Io sostenevo 7-8 almeno
Al contrario, stessa cosa ma per 10 donne, nessuna o forse un caso unico avrebbe accettato

Perché la donna non ha bisogno di accettare una eventuale situazione assurda come quella...mentre per l'uomo diventerebbe addirittura una potenziale situazione perfetta, eccitante, non compromettente e gratificante...

Non a caso l'uomo va a puttane, perché ottiene sesso come quando vuole senza impegno...la donna no perché il sesso lo vuole con impegno eccome, oppure la cosa occasionale deve avvenire con persona assolutamente di fiducia (che spesso magari la corteggia al di fuori del sesso)

In pratica l'uomo impegnato tradisce più della donna perché la situazione imprevedibile lo vede più "indifeso", meno pronto e attrezzato ad affrontarla...più attratto della donna ad accettare l'evento improvviso e inaspettato...
Mentre la donna impegnata tendenzialmente rifiuta l'evento l'inaspettato, da di poter avere il sesso quando vuole e quindi rifiuta la proposta secca...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Oh, eccomi fermo...vediamo se riesco a spiegare:
> 
> Tempo fa in un 3D come tanti si parlava di tradimenti e di diversità di esso tra uomo e donna...
> 
> ...


Non hai torto, l'ho già scritto, secondo me.
Però tu trovi i motivi dei diversi comportamenti nelle diverse disponibilità a ottenere sesso. Per me la cosa è più complessa e penso che oltre al sesso ci siano altre motivazioni intrecciate e che danno un significato diverso al sesso e alla seduzione. Insomma si cercano conferme, di vario genere, tra le quali c'è *anche* la soddisfazione sessuale ma non solo.
Se si cercasse solo quella, le persone che possono avere buon sesso a casa sarebbero immuni da tentazioni ma così non è.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mah mi sa che sono di un'altra generazione... la new generation diciamo... e certi post che ho letto mi sembra che sono rimasti ai film di Lino Banfi & co.
> Oggi a mio avviso i ruoli sono uguali... Quando ero ancora amica (scopamica ) del mio fidanzato, e si andava nei pub e a ballare erano molte le ragazze che si avvicinavano a lui, con una scusa o con un'altra... una in un pub addirittura mentre eravamo fuori dal bagno ci si avvicinò come per baciarlo dal nulla... lui si scansò rolleyes: quando capitò a me dopo con uno non mi sono scansata... anzi.. mica eravamo fidanzati a quei tempi :carneval:vabbè non c'entra nulla). Un'altra volta stavo ballando... quando mi vedo uno davvero stupendo per quel tempo... e da copertina, ad un tratto mi fissa.. allora in breve ci fu un gioco di sguardi, quando poi si avvicinò gli domandai "che camera?" e lui "dove vuoi tu.." e vabbè il resto è storia... :rotfl:a me non sembra per nulla che un maschio se la deve sudare e la donna invece ha tutto questo potere... ovvio che se uno per strada si avvicina penso che questo sia malato, così dal nulla... (una volta uno mi disse che avevo dei bei piedi e me li avrebbe voluti leccare tutti, ovvio lo allontanai, ma poteva essere chiunque )
> 
> Il mio ex si è ritrovato al supermercato il numero di una in un bigliettino con scritto "chiamami e stanotte ti farò sognare"...
> cioè secondo me oggi il mondo non è per nulla come un tempo, oggi uomini e donne dicono di si e di no alla stessa maniera... poi scusatemi, se le donne dicono di no a tutti, perchè ci sono donne che vengono qui accaldate dal fustone visto a scuola, al mare, al supermercato?  donne e uomini, se la giocano ad armi pari... io però ho notato che gli uomini dai 40 in su hanno una vena maialesca e ci provano con chiunque... quelli cresciuti in un certo periodo... mentre oggi i maschi sono più rispettosi... il mio ragazzo sa dire di no al sesso, forse sarà fortunato... ma a lui le ragazze si fiondano... e vedo come lo guardano a giro... ma lui sa dire di no... pensate che all'inizio non volevo storie, ma appena gli ho detto che volevo solo sesso lui voleva chiudere con me...  e comunque tornando al sondaggio se ci fate caso i ragazzi più attraenti alla ragazzetta dicono di no... e sono anche i più giovani.. mentre i vecchi marpioni sempre si, ma anche i più sfigatelli... oggi c'è tutta un'altra considerazione dell'uomo... e per fortuna direi!!


Il mondo non è cambiato per nulla, credi alla zia Fantastica. Le situazioni che descrivi me le descrive anche sempre un mio amico anziano che era diciottenne negli anni sessanta. La differenza sta solo nel significato che questa libertà e parità aveva allora e nel non-significato che ha ora. Negli anni Sessanta il clima generale era la voglia di fare a pezzi il sistema dei vecchi! Qualunque mezzo per fare a pezzi i vecchi andava bene, sesso libero per primo, seguendo anche le legittime richieste ormonali a 18 anni o giù di lì... Ma ADESSO non c'è nessun sintomo di eroismo culturale nel sesso facile come lo descrivi. Anzi, mi sembra il più entusiastico e acritico aderire a quelli che secondo me sono gli orrori più grandi della nostra subcultura: conformismo + consumismo, l'accoppiata micidiale che azzoppa qualsiasi scintilla di creatività. Comunque, contenti voi, contenti tutti. Insegnateci, voi giovani, la via del futuro. E' assolutamente cosa vostra, il futuro, e magari sarebbe carino che qualche volta ve ne ricordaste e faceste 'sta benedetta rivoluzione contro di noi.


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il mondo non è cambiato per nulla, credi alla zia Fantastica. Le situazioni che descrivi me le descrive anche sempre un mio amico anziano che era diciottenne negli anni sessanta. La differenza sta solo nel significato che questa libertà e parità aveva allora e nel non-significato che ha ora. Negli anni Sessanta il clima generale era la voglia di fare a pezzi il sistema dei vecchi! Qualunque mezzo per fare a pezzi i vecchi andava bene, sesso libero per primo, seguendo anche le legittime richieste ormonali a 18 anni o giù di lì... Ma ADESSO non c'è nessun sintomo di eroismo culturale nel sesso facile come lo descrivi. Anzi, mi sembra il più entusiastico e acritico aderire a quelli che secondo me sono gli orrori più grandi della nostra subcultura: conformismo + consumismo, l'accoppiata micidiale che azzoppa qualsiasi scintilla di creatività. Comunque, contenti voi, contenti tutti. Insegnateci, voi giovani, la via del futuro. E' assolutamente cosa vostra, il futuro, e magari sarebbe carino che qualche volta ve ne ricordaste e faceste 'sta benedetta rivoluzione contro di noi.


no infatti io non parlo di una rivoluzione, che il sesso oggi non porta,anzi la vera trasgessione per me è ricreare la "famiglia"cosa che oggi vedo poco purtroppo...e si prediligge il sesso...però rivoluzione o no, se la situazione era intatta a ora perché si è convinti che un maschio lo da a destra.e a manca e la donna diversamente?? per me il sesso non rivoluzione,semplicemente mi irrita un discorso del tipo che l'uomo è maialone e accetta.e la donna invece ad una proposta rifiuta... Insomma avete mai visto a santo Domingo quante donne vanno in cerca di.... Qui ci sono certe discoteche dove molte donne mature cercano il giovedì sera ragazzi e li pagano pure profumatamente... mentre di contro per sbaglio quando capitai con una grande compagnia in una spiaggia per scambisti molti ragazzi si rifiutarono di andare con altre... Mi spiego meglio, per me dire di si a questo sondaggio è un po' come accettare la storia di diletta e dire si l'uomo è per natura così,poverino non può dir di no... Ma assolutamente non la vedo così e se la vecchia generazione mi dice che invece mi sbaglio...be io nel mio piccolo ho girato tutta una regione e in qualunque posto riporto la mia esperienza... Ovvero che le dinamiche di approccio tra uomo e donna le vedo sempre più simili e oggi è molto molto difficile che un uomo non abbia sesso e si debba aggrappare alla prima che capita. O peggio dire che alla prima che ci prova lui si trova debole e invece la donna una dea dal potere...ma de che?? Bo forse ho letto male...ma a me leggere di una maschio k alla prima che arriva lui glielo da mi fa ribbrezzo e poi ripeto anche nelle peggiori disco o night ciò nn avviene e molti miei amici dicono di no e viceversa,anche nei tradimenti...


----------



## sienne (14 Settembre 2013)

Ciao



The Cheater ha detto:


> Oh, eccomi fermo...vediamo se riesco a spiegare:
> 
> Tempo fa in un 3D come tanti si parlava di tradimenti e di diversità di esso tra uomo e donna...
> 
> ...


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2013)

Non so per quale motivo, ma, non mi ritrovo nei sondaggi. Nè mi ritrovo in quello che scrive scar.....dove i quarantenni...... 

Ora, come sempre ho fatto, posso soltanto dare un contributo vissuto, dove gli attori principali in questo caso sta nel ricordare me, ed altri due "amici", tutti e tre sopra la quarantina, e tutti e tre a doversi confrontare con le donne che ci provano. Uno, il più giovane dei tre trovatosi single spesso accettava ma selezionava tantissimo. Ora sposatosi da poco "si è messo la testa al posto rifiutando.  Il secondo tre anni più giovane di me si è vissuto la vita prima del matrimonio "divertendosi",  sposandosi ha dovuto rifiutare diversi approcci, in uno dei quali l'insistenza della donna è stata talmente tanta che alla fine lo ha fatto cedere. Il terzo cioè io, avrei tanti casi di negazione da proposte. Come la mettiamo? 
Anche perchè mi sto sforzando di ricordare casi diversi, ma più mi sforzo e più invece mi vengono esempi che confermano sempre di più quello sopra scritto.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ....
> 
> sienne


ecco quoto il verde di Sienne! :up:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so per quale motivo, ma, non mi ritrovo nei sondaggi. *Nè mi ritrovo in quello che scrive scar.....dove i quarantenni...... *
> 
> Ora, come sempre ho fatto, posso soltanto dare un contributo vissuto, dove gli attori principali in questo caso sta nel ricordare me, ed altri due "amici", tutti e tre sopra la quarantina, e tutti e tre a doversi confrontare con le donne che ci provano. Uno, il più giovane dei tre trovatosi single spesso accettava ma selezionava tantissimo. Ora sposatosi da poco "si è messo la testa al posto rifiutando.  Il secondo tre anni più giovane di me si è vissuto la vita prima del matrimonio "divertendosi",  sposandosi ha dovuto rifiutare diversi approcci, in uno dei quali l'insistenza della donna è stata talmente tanta che alla fine lo ha fatto cedere. Il terzo cioè io, avrei tanti casi di negazione da proposte. Come la mettiamo?
> Anche perchè mi sto sforzando di ricordare casi diversi, ma più mi sforzo e più invece mi vengono esempi che confermano sempre di più quello sopra scritto.


no scusa mi sarò mal espressa... dicevo che io non so 20 anni fa come erano gli uomini... quindi se magari un 40/50enne mi descrive gli uomini in un certo modo.. io non dico "no impossibile", io semplicemente riportavo il mio vissuto in cui non vedo il maschio così "allupato" come lo descrivono, o così debole appena vede una donna e si fionda... e conosco molti uomini come te!! e se era il contrario veramente credevo di vivere fuori dal mondo!! Quindi essendo che mi son sentita dar contro ho messo davanti il beneficio del dubbio... Per cui mi fa piacere leggere che anche c'è gente di vecchia generazione come te! :up: Generalizzando si fa solo sbagli... come te per fortuna ci sono molti uomini e molte donne.. e che dire.. bravu picciotto   ma magari è il nome e sono di parte :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> no scusa mi sarò mal espressa... dicevo che io non so 20 anni fa come erano gli uomini... quindi se magari un 40/50enne mi descrive gli uomini in un certo modo.. io non dico "no impossibile", io semplicemente riportavo il mio vissuto in cui non vedo il maschio così "allupato" come lo descrivono, o così debole appena vede una donna e si fionda... e conosco molti uomini come te!! e se era il contrario veramente credevo di vivere fuori dal mondo!! Quindi essendo che mi son sentita dar contro ho messo davanti il beneficio del dubbio... Per cui mi fa piacere leggere che anche c'è gente di vecchia generazione come te! :up: Generalizzando si fa solo sbagli... come te per fortuna ci sono molti uomini e molte donne.. e che dire.. bravu picciotto   ma magari è il nome e sono di parte :rotfl:


:smile::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2013)

guarda qui http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-2/media_e_tv/-63840.htm


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> boh, non saprei
> però mi ricordo benissimo che c'era un nostro ex utente, quello che ballava sempre, che sosteneva di essere richiesto a pagamento da donne belle giovani ricche e non sposate
> quando gliel'ho fatto notare che secondo me erano tutte balle, si è offeso parecchio!
> ti ricordi?





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi ricordo ... ballerino era il suo nick ...
> 
> sienne


ballerino era un mito!! 

Aveva detto che io e Sbriciolata eravamo state tradite perché sicuramente eravamo casalinghe acide fissate con la pulizia, o qualcosa del genere   

E poi ogni tanto faceva degli errori ortografici da paura 

Mi divertivo un sacco a litigarci! Ballerino, torna!


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> ballerino era un mito!!
> 
> *Aveva detto che io e Sbriciolata eravamo state tradite perché sicuramente eravamo casalinghe acide fissate con la pulizia, o qualcosa del genere*
> 
> ...



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... è vero, l'aveva detto!!!

qualcosa con le patine ai piedi ahahahahahaha!!! 
io vi vedevo, come la pubblicità della casalinga anni 60!

torna, si, Ballerino!

sienne


----------



## Sole (3 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... è vero, l'aveva detto!!!
> 
> ...


Vero! Quel dettaglio me l'ero scordato :rotfl:

Povero ballerino, se vedesse casa mia... soprattutto quando ho il cagnolone: matasse di peli che rotolano sul pavimento come quelle specie di cespugli rotolanti che si vedono nei film western


----------



## Leda (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Vero! Quel dettaglio me l'ero scordato :rotfl:
> 
> Povero ballerino, se vedesse casa mia... soprattutto quando ho il cagnolone: matasse di peli che rotolano sul pavimento come quelle specie di cespugli rotolanti che si vedono nei film western




​


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> io tutto bene...e voi???
> 
> a quanto pare finalmente qualcuno ha avuto l'idea (qualcuno ricorderà le mie statistiche) di effettuare questo sondaggio/esperimento teso a dimostrare la differenza tra uomini e donne riguardo al sesso occasionale
> ...


Io penso che la donna rifiuti non perchè sa semplicemente di poterlo avere quando e come vuole, ma perchè abbia un'ampia possibilità di scelta. Se può scegliere allora lo fa in base alle proprie preferenze (fisiche ed intellettuali), aggiungendo al puro sesso una forma di coinvolgimento sicuramente più potente.

All'uomo sono riservate le possibilità concesse dal proprio potenziale. Perchè è la donna che sceglie, salvo quando certi uomini adottano mezzi di coercizione tutt'altro che "maschili".

Ma la donna sceglie, e lo fa capire anche. Un uomo dovrebbe concentrarsi di più sulle proprie capacità e potenziale di conquista, ma spesso ha la mente offuscata dal sesso spicciolo.

L'uomo che, cercando sesso facile, salta da una donna all'altra nella ricerca di quella disponibile, prende due di picche da quelle che molto spesso sono le più interessanti semplicemente perchè non è conscio del proprio potenziale, o perchè proprio non ne ha.

Cos'è più importante, la conquista o la mera scopata? E' meglio riuscire a penetrare nella mente delle donne (che poi scatenano autonomamente una tempesta inimmaginabile), o è meglio farlo fisicamente? In realtà sono meglio entrambe le cose, ma solo in inevitabile successione.


----------



## lolapal (7 Ottobre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Io penso che la donna rifiuti non perchè sa semplicemente di poterlo avere quando e come vuole, ma perchè abbia un'ampia possibilità di scelta. Se può scegliere allora lo fa in base alle proprie preferenze (fisiche ed intellettuali), aggiungendo al puro sesso una forma di coinvolgimento sicuramente più potente.
> 
> All'uomo sono riservate le possibilità concesse dal proprio potenziale. Perchè è la donna che sceglie, *salvo quando certi uomini adottano mezzi di coercizione tutt'altro che "maschili".*
> 
> ...


Scusa, Jon, sul neretto: che intendi esattamente?


----------



## JON (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa, Jon, sul neretto: che intendi esattamente?


Le molestie e similari.


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Le molestie e similari.


Ok, grazie. Allora avevo capito... :singleeye:
Fa un po' paura... forse, alcune donne, proprio per questa paura, non scelgono o non sanno che possono scegliere...


----------



## JON (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ok, grazie. Allora avevo capito... :singleeye:
> Fa un po' paura... forse, alcune donne, proprio per questa paura, non scelgono o non sanno che possono scegliere...


Perchè sanno, a ragione, che molto spesso *rischiano* di incappare in forme di maschilismo comune e sgradito.


----------

